# Engine swap help.



## bstrange99 (Feb 26, 2005)

Two weeks ago we bought my wife an 87 stanza GXE. We drove it two blocks, and had new tires put on it. Then we took it in to have some head work done. We picked up the car thursday evening, and it ran beautifuly. The car was in excellent condition. Friday morning she was parked curbside, getting ready to start the car, when some woman in a taurus slammed into her at 40mph. Needless to say, the car was totaled. So now we found a 90 stanza with a bad motor (I guess they had the 2.4). Will her ca20e be a direct fit, or would it take a ton of modifying?
Here's the car we had.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Shouldn't be too big of an issue as long as you use the CA's motor mounts, should be more or less a drop in.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The newer U12 Stanza will require the replacement of the entire drivetrain as well as the harness and ECU for the CA20. I would personally look for either a good used KA24E for the 90 or another 87-88 Stanza to put the CA20E in.

Troy


----------



## bstrange99 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for your help. We just found another 87 gxe that will work fine.


----------

